# Life Testimonies, Faith and Life, Testimony Share



## Viner-study

Shalom, everyone! Nice to be here! Can I ask for help with the translation of some words for my video playlist' Hebrew title? Thank you in advance. Basically it's some videos about faith. There's one group of videos about people's testimonies on their journey of following G-d. I came up with the names "Life Testimonies", "Faith and Life", "Testimony Share". I don't want to create some awkward translation that only I use. So could you please tell me the corresponding or similar Hebrew expressions that people will actually use?


----------



## LXNDR

For example
Life Testimonies - עדויות מהחיים
Faith and Life - חיים ואמונה

the meaning of Testimony Share needs clarification​


----------



## Viner-study

LXNDR said:


> For example
> Life Testimonies - עדויות מהחיים
> Faith and Life - חיים ואמונה
> 
> the meaning of Testimony Share needs clarification​


 
Thanks a lot!! "Testimony Share" is meant to say "This section is to share some testimonies."


----------



## LXNDR

your explanation sounds like an invitation to share a testimony, is this the intended meaning or is it simply about publishing testimonies by other people?


----------



## Viner-study

LXNDR said:


> your explanation sounds like an invitation to share a testimony, is this the intended meaning or is it simply about publishing testimonies by other people?



oh, now I see the confusion. Maybe it's caused by the word "share"? Sorry for that. It's just to publish testimonies by other people. I want to share these testimonies with the audience. Thank you!


----------



## LXNDR

alright, this one isn't easy to render in idiomatic Hebrew (for me at least), so it won't be a one to one translation but rather an interpretation

Testimony Share - אנשים מעידים OR סיפורים אישיים

Literal back translations of the renderings are אנשים מעידים - People Testify, and סיפורים אישיים - Personal Stories


----------



## Drink

To be fair, "Testimony Share" is terrible English as well.


----------



## Viner-study

LXNDR said:


> alright, this one isn't easy to render in idiomatic Hebrew (for me at least), so it won't be a one to one translation but rather an interpretation
> 
> Testimony Share - אנשים מעידים OR סיפורים אישיים
> 
> Literal back translations of the renderings are אנשים מעידים - People Testify, and סיפורים אישיים - Personal Stories



Thank you!


----------



## Viner-study

Drink said:


> To be fair, "Testimony Share" is terrible English as well.



yeah


----------

